#   exel - xml

## o_Kontakt

!
  ooo-kontakt.ucoz    **   Exel,  ,   xml - ,   .
        -    2  (-   )   . 
      -   email.

----------


## o_Kontakt

.

----------


## o_Kontakt

1.3.     -     .

----------


## deklarant_

> 1.3.     -     .


    Windows XP     xml  .

----------


## o_Kontakt

> Windows XP     xml  .


,    .    ""      -  win7.  -

----------

:Frown:     ,  



> Exel


,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  
> 
> ,


  ,    : *ooo-kontakt.ucoz  ru*
""    ,

----------

> !
>   .............     Exel,  ,   xml - ,   .
>       -   email.


 ,    .  ,    .        ,    .(

----------


## o_Kontakt

> ,    .  ,    .        ,    .(


,           .     ?         .  "".

----------

deklarant_,  ,    :    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> deklarant_,  ,    :    ?


    ,        excel,     xml,       xml    -    -  .1,    ..
           xml ,      .

----------


## o_Kontakt

> deklarant_,  ,    :    ?


           .   ,         - ,       .       -  -      . 
   (-),      ""  .    -               ,   ,    . 
  1       ,   -    .          -    ( 300   ). 
   ()    -  ...   .    .

----------

?
    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?
>     ?


http://regulation.gov.ru/project/9732.html
     : 14  5  57

----------


## SovaKl

Excel-    XML,   .       1  2  2014 .      .         (  "").  !

----------


## SovaKl

""   " ".

----------


## SovaKl

#15  !  -,    4.30.18,      !   XML.

----------


## deklarant_

> #15  !  -,    4.30.18,      !   XML.


 https://yadi.sk/d/4cNEiMfthqRCp .    xls,     xls        .     ,

----------

> #15


,     ,   .  SovaKl.

----------


## SovaKl

, ,   XML-,      .         -  4.30.17        4.30.18 - ,  .

----------


## SovaKl

#15    -  4.30.18!    XML-.

----------


## dimonvekie

,    .

----------


## SovaKl

Excel-.   Excel  XML       12  3  2015 .        " ",  "",  "   ".

----------


## SovaKl

> !
> ,     ,  ""   "".
>   !  ,   ?!
> 
> !


!
    :   "Flush ()           ,     ".
    ,   .     ,    : " Windows   ",    "".
      .
      :   .
   : http://vremya-ne-zhdet.ru/wp-content...er_dlya_DA.rar

----------


## SovaKl

( ): http://vremya-ne-zhdet.ru/alkogol/de...prodazhi-piva/

----------


## SovaKl

,      #25     ,      .

----------

> http://regulation.gov.ru/project/9732.html
>      : 14  5  57


   .

----------

> https://yadi.sk/d/4cNEiMfthqRCp .    xls,     xls        .     ,


   ...

----------

...  ,  ...     !

----------


## SovaKl

,     Excel    XML  , ,   ,         : http://vremya-ne-zhdet.ru/alkogol/de...erter-xls-xml/

----------

